# Faerie Falls



## squirl033 (Apr 2, 2010)

A small waterfall along an unnamed stream that empties into the north fork of the Cascade River along the Cascade River Road near Marblemount, Washington. the falls is not visible from the road... you have to park and walk about 20 yards upstream, then climb a 20-foot cliff. the falls is set back about 60 feet from the cliff in a mossy glen... perfect spot for a picnic on a warm summer day!  Canon 5D, Tammy 24-135 lens @ 24mm w/ND filter, 1 sec @ f/13 with remote shutter release...


----------



## Derrel (Apr 2, 2010)

Beautiful shot. I think the exposure time is excellent at blurring the water just enough. You've managed to convey a luminous lighting quality,with wonderfully rendered highlights sprinkled here and there throughout the photo,along with good mid- and lower tonal values also. It's a beautiful,small scene, and looks really nice. 

The Tamron 24-135 is an amazing lens that's earned a reputation as a good performer among a couple of people that I know, who have both turned in a lot of good shot with it for quite some time. You've used it quite skillfully here on this scene.


----------



## squirl033 (Apr 2, 2010)

thanks, Derrell. that little Tammy lens is one of the most underrated lenses out there, in my estimation. i think a lot of folks dismiss it because it's an old design, doesn't have stabilization, and lacks the "USM" feature that many newer high-end lenses offer. but optically, it's just excellent. not every lens can stand up to a good full-frame sensor like the 5D's, but this 24-135 is every bit up to the task. i would rate it, in terms of optical characteristics, about on a par with a 24-105L... maybe ever so slightly softer in spots, but overall, the differences aren't noticeable. and the prints i get look just as good.


----------



## cnutco (Apr 2, 2010)

Beautiful find.  Makes me want to find a place like that.


----------



## mobius121 (Apr 2, 2010)

Beautiful shot. It makes it a lot more fun and more worth it when you have to "find" your subject. That's what I love about photography, the adventure


----------



## hqphotography (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm located in Wasington. I'll have to check this place out sometime!


----------



## Sachphotography (Apr 2, 2010)

I must admit, moving to washington has been a dream come true. Oklahoma just didnt have what I was looking for. Though the storms in Oklahoma are second to none.


----------



## squirl033 (Apr 3, 2010)

erose86 said:


> THIS.  Is just beautiful!!  How did you know to go out there to find that spot??



thanks! actually, i had no idea it was there. i'd gone up that road exploring, and found this little stream along the side. i parked the Jeep and walked back a bit, and there was a small little cataract coming down a chute on one side of a 20ft bank. it looked like people had made a sort of path up the bank, and since people rarely climb even a 20-foot cliff without reason, i figured there must be something up there, so i went up to have a look, and this was what i found...


----------



## squirl033 (Apr 3, 2010)

"I must admit, moving to washington has been a dream come true... Though the storms in Oklahoma are second to none. ".

yeah, and it's even more scenic over here on the wet side... when the weather's decent, that is! though you're pretty close to central Idaho, which has some of the most spectacular alpine scenery around...  but i'll pass on those storms, thanks. tornadoes have never been my idea of a fun way to spend an afternoon!  :lmao:


----------



## sojourn (Apr 3, 2010)

You've found a beautiful place to sit and contemplate, and taken a very good picture of it!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow! ....this picture should be framed! This is absolutely amazing, and your very lucky to have found this.  I'm jealous! LOL

Good job on the shot! Turned out beautifly!


----------



## fokker (Apr 4, 2010)

Gorgeous


----------



## edouble (Apr 5, 2010)

This shot would be hanging on my wall if I took it!


----------



## squirl033 (Apr 5, 2010)

edouble said:


> This shot would be hanging on my wall if I took it!



thanks, guys...  

Edouble, i'm sure at some point it'll make its way into a frame, but for the moment, i don't have room for it!


----------

